# GW-A1000 Officially Announced(RAF Watch)



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

From: Casio Japan officially announce the G-Shock GW-A1000 featuring Smart Access | G-Shockzone



> G-Shock GW-A1000-1ADF
> 
> TOKYO, March 7, 2012 - Casio Computer Co., Ltd., announced today the release of the GW-A1000, a new addition to the G-SHOCK line of Gravity Defier aviator concept watches. The new model features Casio's tough TRIPLE G RESIST construction and "Smart Access" system for smooth, intuitive operation.
> 
> ...


So it only has a thermometer but it does have the same drive system as the Edifice watches(one motor per hand). I probably won't get the LE RAF watch(you'd think it would be for sale in the UK considering its designed with the Royal Air Force...). I swore not to buy another watch after getting my GW-3000 but this may convince me otherwise.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

this kills it for me:

54.1 × 51.7× 16.4 mm

too big for my tastes


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> this kills it for me:
> 
> 54.1 × 51.7× 16.4 mm
> 
> too big for my tastes


GW-3000 is 52,50mm x 49,80mm x 15,50mm (H x W x D). The GW-A1000 is an extra 1.5mm long, 1mm wide and -1mm deep, barely any difference


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GeekAndProud said:


> GW-3000 is 52,50mm x 49,80mm x 15,50mm (H x W x D). Thats an extra 1.5mm long, 1mm wide and -1mm deep, barely any difference


Part of the reason I never got one


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I have really skinny wrists, around 6inches and the size of the 3000 has never been an issue for me.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

kung-fusion said:


> this kills it for me:
> 
> 54.1 × *51.7*× 16.4 mm
> 
> too big for my tastes


I wouldn't say (yet) that this kills it for me, but makes it kind of moribund :-(.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

_Still no CDT? Why Casio why?_

Edit: Actually it has CDT. I see TR in the 6 O'Clock sub dial in JonL's pic below.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah that 51.7mm diameter is probably misleading since it includes the leftmost edge of the thermo sensor all the way over to the big crown and bumpers on the right. I bet it wears smaller than the size implies. It is quite cool...









I hope the US released version displays degrees in Fahrenheit


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Another nice addition to the Aviator Series.

I just recently picked up a pre-owned GW3500 from a fellow WUS member and I love it. Then, this bomb drops...ugh, the torture. It's an easy-to-read dial. The 24 hour sub-dial might take some getting used to. Also...no mention of a illumination or light either.

Dan


----------



## Vampire (Mar 18, 2009)

That looks fantastic, I'm in the market for a new G-Shock since I sold my GW-M5600-1ER last week (it was a bit small and I found the buttons fiddly). Any ideas when the regular and RAF versions will hit the shops, and how much they'll cost? I might lean to the RAF version since I come from an RAF family. :-!

I have a GW-9010 on the way from Amazon right now but that might be getting returned as soon as it arrives. :think:


----------



## Tom2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

YES PLZ!!!


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

JonL said:


> View attachment 645489


THE BEST looking Casio , IMHO, that I've seen. Seriously, classic looking layout with very modern touches. Total win.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Beefy eh!?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Question: how is temperature useful for a pilot? 

I would gladly trade 12 hr STW for the temperature reading


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't like the look of the small hands on the sub dials, they look really plasticy and cheap...


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks cool b-)


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

That's the first time I noticed the metal strap keeper! Cool! b-)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

JonL said:


> Yeah that 51.7mm diameter is probably misleading since it includes the leftmost edge of the thermo sensor all the way over to the big crown and bumpers on the right.


If that's true then the case is around 49 mm...
That sounds better :think:.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I like the looks but the hands could be a tad longer.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

The "TR" on the face...Does that stand for temperature or Timer? I hope it has a CDT too.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, but no thanks. 


cheers


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> cheers


what?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> Question: how is temperature useful for a pilot?
> 
> I would gladly trade 12 hr STW for the temperature reading


As a big time ABC guy, I concur... Ill go so far as to say, what is the point of a thermometer on ANY watch? I have yet to find a really practical purpose for it. Kind of similar to the "time memo" function.

Still, this one looks killer.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> Ill go so far as to say, what is the point of a thermometer on ANY watch?


Totally useless.


----------



## The_Stand (Feb 21, 2012)

LUW said:


> Totally useless.


Not true actually, when I sleep I don't wear my watch, so when camping I get an accurate temp reading. As I do a lot of hiking which involves camping, I get a lot of use out of the thermometer


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

The_Stand said:


> Not true actually, when I sleep I don't wear my watch, so when camping I get an accurate temp reading. As I do a lot of hiking which involves camping, I get a lot of use out of the thermometer


I used mine in the summer before swimming... just drop it into water for about 10 min...

Also, if you take the watch off your hand for about 10-15 min you get accurate temp as well... this was also usefull during camping trips...

By the way anyone knows release date and price of this one? I dig it quite a bit.

I'm trown off by "smart access" - this usually reads "ridiculusly expensive"... hope I'm wrong...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The_Stand said:


> Not true actually, when I sleep I don't wear my watch, so when camping I get an accurate temp reading. As I do a lot of hiking which involves camping, I get a lot of use out of the thermometer


I never EVER remove my watch from my wrist in the field/bush, unless I can't avoid it for some very specific reason. If ambient temperature is so important you should carry a thermometer (cheap, small and reliable), there's no need to risk loosing or leaving your ABC watch behind during an emergency.


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

LUW said:


> I never EVER remove my watch from my wrist in the field/bush, unless I can't avoid it for some very specific reason. If ambient temperature is so important you should carry a thermometer (cheap, small and reliable), there's no need to risk loosing or leaving your ABC watch behind during an emergency.


Or you could just be less forgetful?


----------



## Vampire (Mar 18, 2009)

I hang my G-Shocks on the bedpost near my head at night, so I know the alarm will wake me up. So I guess the thermometer would work fine, however, when I wake up I don't really consult a thermometer before dressing, I just put more on if I feel cold. :-d

That feature isn't so useful for me though, but I will probably buy this watch just as it looks so damn good for every day wear.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it, i`m in

I had privilege of serving alongside the RAF, these are the guy`s that will always get you in and more importantly get you out regardless...

Q-6


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

GeekAndProud said:


> Or you could just be less forgetful?


And what does an emergency situation have to do with being "forgetful" :roll:?
You _know _where your watch is, but you can't get it because you dumbly took it off for no practical reason


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

And so what good does that do you? So you know the temp.... does that really tell you anything? if its cold, you will know it when you step out of your tent, if its hot, guess what, You'll know that too.

beyond cuiosity and being able to state that its 37 degrees, whats the practical point?


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

Do we HAVE to have a discussion about thermometers on watches on a thread that's not relevant?.....


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats great... and yes, you can get a VERY accurate reading... So?

What is the *practical *purpose to this info?

The only time temp would be a PRACTICAL indicator for me is if you are experiencing a major shift in temp. That would be an indicator of a front, or an atmospheric event. But even then you would have LOTS of other indicators.

And even then, so what if it drops from 70 degrees to 50 degrees in an hour. You are still going to know something is going down due to the conditions or jsut feeling the temp drop. the actual temp is kind of pointless.

Its like people that get bent out of shape about their baro being .73 off.... completely pointless... the TREND is whats important.

Still not convinced on the temp thing. Is it cool? I guess... useful. no.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> Do we HAVE to have a discussion about thermometers on watches on a thread that's not relevant?.....


Yeah, do we HAVE to have a discussion about any of this? Last I checked this is a discussion board. Otherwise why are any of us here if NOT to discuss such trivial things?

And seeing as how this is a feature of the watch in question its as relevant as anything else.

If the conversation doesn't interest you there is an easy solution. Don't partake.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> What is the *practical *purpose to this info?


That's my point. I honestly can't think of any good honest reason to know the _wrong_ ambient temperature.

Taking off the watch to measure the temperature is down right silly, like having to stop your car to see how much fuel you still have in the tank. Would it be that hard for Casio to build in some sort of temperature-reducer (based on the wearer's body temperature - of course he would have to know that value) where the wearer would input that value to the watch and then the watch would give a much more accurate reading :roll:? I know it still wouldn't be a precise reading of the ambient temperature, but it would be much more accurate then what we have now.

And at least for me, the temperature being displayed on an analog display, where you have to "convert" the reading of a regular analog watch dial into degrees is terrible. Still, the only thing that would make me not get this watch (after the price, there is) is if it's too big ;-).


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I too am baffled by the inclusion of a thermometer. Why not a _compass_?? THAT would be more useful. Isn't a pilot more concerned about direction than temperature? And... I've yet to hear of a CASIO G-Shock with thermometer that takes reliable readings while on the wrist. It's certainly important to have for barometric pressure readings, for a reading of temperature at the site of the sensor.

Anyway, really cool looking watch. CASIO certainly put in a lot of thought to make it attractive. But I remain skeptical of the functional usefulness...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

xevious said:


> I too am baffled by the inclusion of a thermometer. Why not a _compass_?? THAT would be more useful. Isn't a pilot more concerned about direction than temperature?


|>
Besides, a compass would be much better suited for an analog display.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Its soooo sweet !


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

A temperature reading is useful for weight and balance of an airplane. 

Fuel weighs less when its warm and opposite when cool, so you can carry more when its cooler at fill up...


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

Jeff_C said:


> Yeah, do we HAVE to have a discussion about any of this? Last I checked this is a discussion board. Otherwise why are any of us here if NOT to discuss such trivial things?
> 
> And seeing as how this is a feature of the watch in question its as relevant as anything else.
> 
> If the conversation doesn't interest you there is an easy solution. Don't partake.


No problem, I'll ask Sedi or DragonJade to lock the thread then.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a privately owned forum and the questions are valid as the thermometer is a feature of the watch, no one owns threads and they should only be closed on infraction of the rules.

Personally I find the feature useful on several accounts as will many, equally others will have no use, we are here to discuss and debate, closing threads due to not liking the direction the forum takes is not the way here on F17...

Q-6


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Temperature is a very useful feature for aviators in regards to weather trends...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

STEELINOX said:


> A temperature reading is useful for weight and balance of an airplane. Fuel weighs less when its warm and opposite when cool, so you can carry more when its cooler at fill up...





STEELINOX said:


> Temperature is a very useful feature for aviators in regards to weather trends...


Yes, very true. But you're not going to get a very accurate reading because of body heat influencing it. And besides, it's more about outside air temperature... when you're flying, it's completely useless as it's just the temperature inside the cockpit, warmed up slightly from your wrist. Granted, at pre-flight you could take it off and leave it hanging off a clip so that the module is free in the air, and get a reasonable outside air temperature after 10 minutes. But it's far easier to have one of those inexpensive digital thermometers that hangs off of your flight vest.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

xevious said:


> Yes, very true. But you're not going to get a very accurate reading because of body heat influencing it. And besides, it's more about outside air temperature... when you're flying, it's completely useless as it's just the temperature inside the cockpit, warmed up slightly from your wrist. Granted, at pre-flight you could take it off and leave it hanging off a clip so that the module is free in the air, and get a reasonable outside air temperature after 10 minutes. But it's far easier to have one of those inexpensive digital thermometers that hangs off of your flight vest.


No ABC is accurate let alone precise, but its a novelty that is what it is; dont likit dont buy it.

As a pilot, I have used many quote unquote "pilots" timepieces and to me all these little features are fun to "play" with, but in reality, airmanship relies on more practical input. Like an OAT gauge...

I like this CASIO. Would it be a secondary instrument? Well, its got to contend with a ROLEX GMT, a B1, and a GW 3500, and those are hard to beat for what they are and do.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Queen6 said:


> Personally I find the feature useful on several accounts as will many, equally others will have no use, we are here to discuss and debate, closing threads due to not liking the direction the forum takes is not the way here on F17...
> 
> Q-6


No worries. I don't think we're in any danger of closing a thread because a feature of the watch in question is being discussed!


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kronos said:


> No worries. I don't think we're in any danger of closing a thread because a feature of the watch in question is being discussed!


Nor did I :-d

Q6


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Until the temperature function is accurate while the watch is being worn its useless IMO.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

ok looking this watch does it really win the name aviator watch? or miising something else to make the casio aviator watch real aviator watch?


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Until the temperature function is accurate while the watch is being worn its useless IMO.


How is the temperature EVER going to be accurate? It sits 2mm from your body, its obviously going to pick up heat from your body.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

GeekAndProud said:


> How is the temperature EVER going to be accurate? It sits 2mm from your body, its obviously going to pick up heat from your body.


Sure. Thats my point.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

G Shock said:


> ok looking this watch does it really win the name aviator watch? or miising something else to make the casio aviator watch real aviator watch?


One of the features of the first aviator watches GW-2000 and GW-2500 was the resistance against high G-forces - I think they were tested up to 8 G. Casio sponsored the Red Bull Air Race where very high G-forces are pretty common. And if I remember correctly the Aviator series was released when Casio started sponsoring that event.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sedi said:


> One of the features of the first aviator watches GW-2000 and GW-2500 was the resistance against high G-forces - I think they were tested up to 8 G. Casio sponsored the Red Bull Air Race where very high G-forces are pretty common. And_* if I remember correctly*_ the Aviator series was released when Casio started sponsoring that event.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


You're right, Sedi !


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

Sedi said:


> One of the features of the first aviator watches GW-2000 and GW-2500 was the resistance against high G-forces - I think they were tested up to 8 G. Casio sponsored the Red Bull Air Race where very high G-forces are pretty common. And if I remember correctly the Aviator series was released when Casio started sponsoring that event.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


That and it's styled like the instruments in a cockpit, although I prefer the styling on the GW-3000 to the 4000...


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> That and it's styled like the instruments in a cockpit, _*although I prefer*_ the styling on the GW-3000 to the 4000...


Theres no makin any of us happy is there ! lol !


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> How is the temperature EVER going to be accurate? It sits 2mm from your body, its obviously going to pick up heat from your body.


Idea is to wear it outside of your jacket... many people do this: divers, skiers etc... bu strap needs to be long enough for this and sadly when they leave strap long enough we start complaining about "strap overhang"...

Any clues about price of this one yet?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

duke4c said:


> Idea is to wear it outside of your jacket... many people do this: divers, skiers etc... bu strap needs to be long enough for this and sadly when they leave strap long enough we start complaining about "strap overhang"...
> 
> Any clues about price of this one yet?


Yes, whats this pup gonna cost us.

From the looks of things with the new ProTrek Manasulu (spell?) which is $2G's and the Titty MRG at $750, this will prolly fall in around $500, maybe???


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

duke4c said:


> Idea is to wear it outside of your jacket... many people do this: divers, skiers etc... bu strap needs to be long enough for this and sadly when they leave strap long enough we start complaining about "strap overhang"...
> 
> Any clues about price of this one yet?


Uhm, wearing it outside will not change the fact that it absorbs a huge amount of head from your body thereby rendering the reading highly innacurate.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> Uhm, wearing it outside will not change the fact that it absorbs a huge amount of head from your body thereby rendering the reading highly innacurate.


So, whats your point ?

Its pretty clear, that you have a negative position on this feature of this new AVIATOR...

More Basel pix...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I think it looks VERY sexy, and I mostly don't like analogue quartz watches.
For me the big question will be how much and how big it would be on the wrist.


----------



## Yang1815 (Aug 4, 2008)

Like the new features but the GW3000 looks way more like an instrument than this. The two subdials are simpler to read and the 24 hour dial on top is nice but just having two leaves the entire face with too much room IMHO. Temperature is nice but not sure how useful it is, compass may have been a better choice. What the analog Casios need to have is either better lume or a strong light. I won't buy one since I already have a GW3000.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I want it.


----------



## Deron (May 1, 2007)

There's a ltd edition as well...

 GW-A1000RAF-1AER



















2000 units £500

G-Shock's £500 RAF Watch Lacks Shiny Hardware to Avoid Being Spotted by Enemies | Gizmodo UK


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Deron said:


> There's a ltd edition as well...
> 
> GW-A1000RAF-1AER
> 
> G-Shock's £500 RAF Watch Lacks Shiny Hardware to Avoid Being Spotted by Enemies | Gizmodo UK


Thanks for finding this article - I've been waiting to see what the RAF version actually looked like. And great article too ... up until now I was on the fence with this watch but now I know i really want one. Thanks .... thanks a lot.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

Sedi said:


> One of the features of the first aviator watches GW-2000 and GW-2500 was the resistance against high G-forces - I think they were tested up to 8 G. Casio sponsored the Red Bull Air Race where very high G-forces are pretty common. And if I remember correctly the Aviator series was released when Casio started sponsoring that event.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


So from all G-aviation of casio do u think this is the next good model? do u suggest someone to get buy it or u suggest the others?


----------



## Tom2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, I want this watch sooo bad! I have a wedding to pay for in May and the fiancee would literally kill me...

I'll be extremely jealous of anyone who gets it!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

G Shock said:


> So from all G-aviation of casio do u think this is the next good model? do u suggest someone to get buy it or u suggest the others?


Of the Aviation models released so far I think the GW-2500B is still the best - I do like the look of the GW-A1000 - especially the RAF-version but I'm not convinced that "smart access" is such a step forward over the functionality of other G-Shocks - an ana-digi still beats it in ease-of-use and functionality. Besides - with smart access you lose one feature that I quite like in a watch - current time in all modes. The GW-2000 for example used the subdial for stopwatch and timer and you had current time in all modes with the main hands. The next ana-digi high up on my list is the AWG-M100.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Although I agree that the loss of current time is a let down, the stopwatch/timer using the large hands instead of a subdial makes it much easier to read when using those functions. What I don't like is its 50mm+ size. I also agree that ana/dig or all dig are much, much more functional and efficient.


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Today, the official announcement at Japanese site.
(GW-A1000RAF-1AJR is not yet)

http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2012/0404_gw-a1000/

Delay of two months from the appointment.
Casio seem to be struggling to procurement of parts.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Kumazo, Thanks you for the udated information. I will now order a GW-4000D-1AJF, to feed my hunger while we wait.....Steve


kumazo said:


> Today, the official announcement at Japanese site.
> (GW-A1000RAF-1AJR is not yet)
> 
> http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2012/0404_gw-a1000/
> ...


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, the MSRP for the metal band version of the A1000 is $850.... Even with a 30% discount, I am not going to be getting one at that price.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

I think both versions are coming to the US later this year, and will certainly be cheaper... but I doubt the RAF version is coming.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

kumazo said:


> Today, the official announcement at Japanese site.
> (GW-A1000RAF-1AJR is not yet)
> 
> http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2012/0404_gw-a1000/
> ...


Talking to my dealer, he said they problem with Casio Japan right now is they are still rebuilding from the Tsunami. So GW-5000's, and Japan release models are harder to come by than normal until they are fully up and running. I have been hearing a lot of April restocks, so I would guess these harder to find models would probably be shipping by summer the latest....hopefully.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

That's to steep for me too...:-(


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I find a reason not to want it: 2hr stopwatch and 1 hr CDT.


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> Talking to my dealer, he said they problem with Casio Japan right now is they are still rebuilding from the Tsunami. So GW-5000's, and Japan release models are harder to come by than normal until they are fully up and running. I have been hearing a lot of April restocks, so I would guess these harder to find models would probably be shipping by summer the latest....hopefully.


Doug, who is your dealer? I am in the Montclair area, and looking for a good G shock dealer...unless you want to keep your sources confidential


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Kind of lame to see a skiing video as a promotional video for a "RAF" watch... :roll:


----------



## skyxx (Feb 7, 2012)

Those prices are insanely high. They better have a screwback. lol


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

so if someone wants to make a buy of this watch where in the market? and how it costs. 
can someone find this watch to buy it?


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not available yet. End of July 2012.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> How is the temperature EVER going to be accurate? It sits 2mm from your body, its obviously going to pick up heat from your body.


All's I'd do is remove the thing from my wrist and presto, I got a pretty good idea of what OAT or cockpit temp is, and thats pretty good in my book !



skyxx said:


> Those prices are insanely high. They better have a screwback. lol


Double better hava $crewback !!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I like it....a lot, will it be for sale in the USA? When?


----------



## narcosynthesis (Dec 28, 2009)

GeekAndProud said:


> GW-3000 is 52,50mm x 49,80mm x 15,50mm (H x W x D). The GW-A1000 is an extra 1.5mm long, 1mm wide and -1mm deep, barely any difference


Sure, but when the GW-3000 is already too big for your wrist, being barely any bigger really isn't much of a help...

If only it was closer to the size of an AWG-101 it would be straight on the shopping list - it looks fantastic, looks to have a very clear and legible face, and the new control system sounds great, if only it wasn't so big


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Dr. Robert said:


> I like it....a lot, will it be for sale in the USA? When?


I read some-where's it'd be July..


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cockpit temp is critical for a pilot because if the A/C fails for instance in Iraq you have a fairly short time to return/land before the internal temp will kill you in your gear. It's so important, in fact, that every cockpit has a clearly visible thermometer for the crew  I flew helicopters and even with the A/C running it could go 110-115 in the cockpit. Without it in 30 pounds of gear and helmet you get dizzy and pass out pretty fast. This feature is pretty silly. Honestly you don't use your watch in air much anyway, you have far better timers and plastic sliderule calculators with you. Even if a watch had all the neat features you would actually use, only a fool would rely on it instead of issue sliderules and known charts.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

mhammer8 said:


> Cockpit temp is critical for a pilot because if the A/C fails for instance in Iraq you have a fairly short time to return/land before the internal temp will kill you in your gear. It's so important, in fact, that every cockpit has a clearly visible thermometer for the crew  I flew helicopters and even with the A/C running it could go 110-115 in the cockpit. Without it in 30 pounds of gear and helmet you get dizzy and pass out pretty fast. This feature is pretty silly. Honestly you don't use your watch in air much anyway, you have far better timers and plastic sliderule calculators with you. Even if a watch had all the neat features you would actually use, only a fool would rely on it instead of issue sliderules and known charts.


Great post, thanks !


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

This watch is red hot.


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

any updates on the intl' release of the RAF version (looks like it's being released in Japan and the UK - i've head release dates from April - July...any difinitives?). Need to get this badboy!


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been interested in this one as well, but it's pretty silent at the moment, not seen or heard anything around the UK...

don't know if some of the more savvy members know anything else?


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

According to this news release, it'll hit UK in June. The standard models are push to release in Japan on July 31, don't know if the June date for the RAF model is still valid though.

EDIT - forgot the link -

http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/pre...ce-set-to-release-new-gshock-watch-269159.php


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

After looking at some images on google search, I actually like the regular GW-A1000 better than the RAF version. The metal bits and red bits look good on the regular version, and the hands look better too. I don't know, the RAF watch's hands look strange to me, almost phallic


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

the strap is much nicer on the RAC, i also love the little blue details for WT, as opposed to all red. Also like the fact that it's completely stealth. both are nice, but the RAF is the version for me.


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

mhammer8 said:


> Cockpit temp is critical for a pilot because if the A/C fails for instance in Iraq you have a fairly short time to return/land before the internal temp will kill you in your gear. It's so important, in fact, that every cockpit has a clearly visible thermometer for the crew  I flew helicopters and even with the A/C running it could go 110-115 in the cockpit. Without it in 30 pounds of gear and helmet you get dizzy and pass out pretty fast. This feature is pretty silly. Honestly you don't use your watch in air much anyway, you have far better timers and plastic sliderule calculators with you. Even if a watch had all the neat features you would actually use, only a fool would rely on it instead of issue sliderules and known charts.


Regarding the above post, I really dont understand. I am a professional pilot with 5000+ hours, so bear with me - but you are contradicting yourself. The fact that temperature is important in the cockpit means it makes sense to have your own personal means of verfying the actual temperature! What if you feel like sh*t and want to check that the temp IS actually what it says on the aircraft gauges? What if the gauge is u/s (unservicable)? As for not - and I quote you - "Using your watch in the air"??? What do you fly? Are you a pilot??? Really? From flying single engine piston to Multi Crew Airlines I have always used my watch!! EVERY DAY, EVERY SECTOR!!!

The fact you dislike watches with "sliderules" is another contradiction.......I hate the cluttered Citizen Skyhawks, Breitlings etc with these - you are right, they are useless in my experience. But ahhhh the point is that this is a watch designed for pilots by pilots.......hence it does not have any!!!

o|


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

diver69 said:


> Regarding the above post, I really dont understand. I am a professional pilot with 5000+ hours, so bear with me - but you are contradicting yourself. The fact that temperature is important in the cockpit means it makes sense to have your own personal means of verfying the actual temperature! What if you feel like sh*t and want to check that the temp IS actually what it says on the aircraft gauges? What if the gauge is u/s (unservicable)? As for not - and I quote you - "Using your watch in the air"??? What do you fly? Are you a pilot??? Really? From flying single engine piston to Multi Crew Airlines I have always used my watch!! EVERY DAY, EVERY SECTOR!!!
> 
> The fact you dislike watches with "sliderules" is another contradiction.......I hate the cluttered Citizen Skyhawks, Breitlings etc with these - you are right, they are useless in my experience. But ahhhh the point is that this is a watch designed for pilots by pilots.......hence it does not have any!!!
> 
> o|


Cool to have input from actual pilots on here. Is there a reason why an analog display is used rather than a digital display? Is it just traditional or is there another reason?


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Cool to have input from actual pilots on here. Is there a reason why an analog display is used rather than a digital display? Is it just traditional or is there another reason?


To be honest I have two views on this, sometimes I prefer a digital- instant view of the exact time, accuracy, alarms etc etc but I do find that after a few days I start wearing analogue again......

I think this is because most of the basic flight instruments have an analogue display. In the the small planes we learned to fly, and even in modern 'glass cockpit' airlines, the LCD screens display analogue dials. I can't quite explain it but the analogue display can be easier to immediately digest and feel. I think, but stand to be corrected that 'human performance' studies in aviation have proved that a pilot can comprehend information in this format quicker than digital.

If I can bang on about the need for the thermometer on this fine G Shock let me give 2 examples of when I would have liked to have one on my watch........
1: Student pilot in Arizona, flying a small Cessna. The flying school stipulated that when the temp rose above 40 degrees C we were grounded. Only prob the Cessnas were not fitted with a thermometer so we had to trust in the weather given out on radio - up to 1 hour old!!!
2: Airline pilot, the pack that fed air conditioning to the flightdeck was broken. No prob according to the Airline I flew with. I would have liked to be able to quantify just how hot it was as me and the First Officer sweated buckets..........


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

At $900 for metal band and $640 for resin, this one will have to cool for a while!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Just read some of the marketing blurb about this watch and it never fails to make me laugh how the justify what they do to make a watch special......if you are shot down behind enemy lines the matt finish on the buckle won't reflect and give away you position....... being just one of the hilarious comments.

Not that I'm making light of a perilous situation, but seriously? Is that something which is really really that important? So why not put a cover on the face itself because surely there isn't a watch glass that doesn't bounce the sun to some degree or other?

Mind, it is a lovely looking piece no doubt about it, and perhaps I'm a cynic especially since I've no problem believing there'll be no pilot's discount offered on it - that's how much they care!


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

i really like it and waiting for July to see it in my wrist (i hope)

what about this futured version of *GW-A1000*









could it be more classy?


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Great idea G Shock, although I'd bring a little digital into this to replace the date window and add some more functionality - perhaps to have a permanent temperature display underneath a date number?

window taken from a Skyhawk but you get the idea.........


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

still waiting on release date info... can't find anything concrete anywhere.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking forward to getting a proper grown up G-Shock. I was considering getting the Red Bull Edifice also.


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

Rockwilder said:


> Looking forward to getting a proper grown up G-Shock. I was considering getting the Red Bull Edifice also.


 I'm with ya

I cannot believe that this watch has been designed by pilots with the strict criteria of being functional for their role. (Just look at the promotional video). I do believe that the look of the watch is in line with aircraft dials (to a non aviator - unless enroute to some far flung beach in the drinking class), and it looks superb!! So all this disection of temperature sensors, none reflective material, or any other hog-wash (or is it BS in Americanese?) is just that, Poo of the Bull.

A great looking watch, a collectable angle - Aviation watch + RAF at the time of military flag waving, what a great sales pitch. Damn it I'll take two!!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Sgt10p said:


> I'm with ya
> 
> A great looking watch, a collectable angle - Aviation watch + RAF at the time of military flag waving, what a great sales pitch. Damn it I'll take two!!


Amen brother


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so in for this watch.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

this watch was corporate Casio + RAF and the result is GW-A1000.so something more know these 2 to make the watch.

i still like my classic model as i post it


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anybody know if this or the other Aviators have an hourly time signal function? The Spec leaves this off.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sgt10p said:


> Does anybody know if this or the other Aviators have an hourly time signal function? The Spec leaves this off.
> Cheers, Pete


Mine does !


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw two GW-A1000D GW-4000A-1A with the metal bracelets tonight at a local shop. Much nicer than I expected in person.

Apologies for a mental fart tonight due to some serious happy hour drinking... forgot to take snaps and wrist shots.


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

Sgt10p said:


> Does anybody know if this or the other Aviators have an hourly time signal function? The Spec leaves this off.


As previously stated, just the GW-3500.


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank for the response, looks like the feature needs a digi screen & the A1000 will miss out.


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

The new catalog made the my mouth water. 

http://casio.jp/wat/catalogue/









CASIO Watch Collection 2012 Vol.1 (16.3MB)

<2012/06/07 addition>

http://g-shock.jp/catalogue/









NEW G-SHOCK CATALOG (24MB)


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

kumazo said:


> The new catalog made the my mouth water.
> 
> http://casio.jp/wat/catalogue/
> 
> ...


Well that's my productivity shot to sh_t today lol

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## Danny C (Jun 7, 2012)

It is very helpful for me，oh


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Is this watch out now? And did I read something about two different versions?


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Rockwilder said:


> Is this watch out now? And did I read something about two different versions?


it seems like there's one on a metal bracelet and another on a rubber strap


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

well its different when u see it in the pic in the internet and different when u see it in real life in a store.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see it for real life. I can't see any Air Force branding or logos. Or am I being silly?


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

I NEED THIS WATCH!! when is going to hit?


----------



## Machado (Feb 19, 2011)

crod said:


> I NEED THIS WATCH!! when is going to hit?


not soon enough sadly. I heard july 31st so by the end of august they should be almost everywhere.

sad thing about the price tho.


----------



## GhostBear (May 9, 2012)

Rockwilder said:


> I can't wait to see it for real life. I can't see any Air Force branding or logos. Or am I being silly?


Looks like the only cheesy RAF branding is some RAF wings on the strap keeper - I suppose you could always spin it round for a 0% cheese look. I'm thinking I might get the RAF model and do that myself because otherwise it looks seriously stealthy and top notch.


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, im with you on the keeper detail. id probably switch it around also. thats also a good tactic to keep from wearing the logo off from "hardcore" desk diving.
oh , its also gonna be more stealth so the white paint on the keeper wont reflect light during my covert missions...... lol 

side note. are the actuall limited raf versions gonna be really hard to get?


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

GhostBear said:


> Looks like the only cheesy RAF branding is some RAF wings on the strap keeper - I suppose you could always spin it round for a 0% cheese look. I'm thinking I might get the RAF model and do that myself because otherwise it looks seriously stealthy and top notch.


Cheesy RAF branding? One of the most respected military forces in the world?


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

@Feisar: do you remember, "serious happy hour drinking" notwithstanding, what kind of case back the watch has?


Best regards, Hawk


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

psikat said:


> @Feisar: do you remember, "serious happy hour drinking" notwithstanding, what kind of case back the watch has?
> 
> Best regards, Hawk


@PSIKAT, LOL and apologies I went back to the shop over the weekend just to confirm and they were both GW-4000A-1A UGH. Remind myself never to look at G's after a couple of pints o|

But from the back case design schematic it looks to be a 4-screw case back.


----------



## GhostBear (May 9, 2012)

Rockwilder said:


> Cheesy RAF branding? One of the most respected military forces in the world?


I was refering to the branding being cheesy, not the Air Force - They're solid people.

Military branding on a wristwatch however? Come on, is it just me or is it a tad cringe worthy.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

@Feisar: Thanks, Clement. I think the non LE version actually looks better. 


Best regards, Hawk


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

The GW-A1000-1AJF will be mine!

Eventually.

Hopefully.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there a thread on pre-ordering watches from the UK? That RAF will be mine. :roll: I'll figure out the rest later. o|


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, where can we purchase the raf watch when it comes out?


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

It comes out in store at G-Shock UK in London mid July. No idea of pricing yet. There are two threads or more on this subject I've just spotted. Can they be combined?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

It's going to be expensive, the cheapest of the three versions of this watch has an MSRP of around 54,000 yen


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Three versions?! Oh no!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh yes.


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

I'm sure Chris will be collecting all 3 version =)


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Today, the reservation has been started in the Amazon Japan. :-!

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B008EPINJ8/

added

It was sold out. (End reservation)　:-(


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, i need help. I got to the login stuff and just didn't understand from there. Help!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Ok, i need help. I got to the login stuff and just didn't understand from there. Help!


perhaps if your hands weren't shaking quite so hard with excitement?

haha


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Chrisek said:


> Ok, i need help. I got to the login stuff and just didn't understand from there. Help!


I'll be using Amazon UK, U.S. and France.
I have never had to use English in an environment of Japanese Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=1039576


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

uh oh... the forum strikes again!

The pre-order on amazon.co.jp for the RAF version has now been depleted! I think it was only half an hour ago when I checked it, I just refreshed and then it was gone... :/

I think the rest of the mob (i.e. us, the plebians!) will just have to wait for a worldwide release or risk inflated prices from private sellers?


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

what is the final price in europe for the watch? does anyone knows? and when we will see it the eu stores?


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

diver69 said:


> Regarding the above post, I really dont understand.
> o|


Sorry, I didn't have "notify" or whatever turned on so I missed this. My point was, these gadget features are silly unless you're showing them to people at a bar. I flew SH-60F and B models. A wrist thermometer plain will not work on your wrist with any degree of accuracy. And you'd look really silly using the antlike sliderule on a watch when you doubtlessly have a real sliderule (I used the Jeppesen CR-3 like everyone else in the Navy) with readable type and so, so much more information. As far as using your watch in every sector, maybe you do things differently in the commercial world, but everybody I knew from flight school onward had clip-on plastic timers for timing all legs of IFR approaches, for instance. And GPS being the master timer and all, that was about the only clock hack time we ever used. Additionally, in helicopters, the cockpit is blacked out pretty often and you're using liplights, etc., to read your charts and time. Much as I love Casio watches, there's not an analog one they make whose lume I would trust for even 6-8 hours out. So, anyway, those are my 2c reasons why I think these are silly. Sorry it took so long to reply.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

mhammer8 said:


> Sorry, I didn't have "notify" or whatever turned on so I missed this. My point was, these gadget features are silly unless you're showing them to people at a bar. I flew SH-60F and B models. A wrist thermometer plain will not work on your wrist with any degree of accuracy. And you'd look really silly using the antlike sliderule on a watch when you doubtlessly have a real sliderule (I used the Jeppesen CR-3 like everyone else in the Navy) with readable type and so, so much more information. As far as using your watch in every sector, maybe you do things differently in the commercial world, but everybody I knew from flight school onward had clip-on plastic timers for timing all legs of IFR approaches, for instance. And GPS being the master timer and all, that was about the only clock hack time we ever used. Additionally, in helicopters, the cockpit is blacked out pretty often and you're using liplights, etc., to read your charts and time. Much as I love Casio watches, there's not an analog one they make whose lume I would trust for even 6-8 hours out. So, anyway, those are my 2c reasons why I think these are silly. Sorry it took so long to reply.


Totally agree, doesn't mean I don't love the watches but as I think I said earlier the actual link to aviation is very tenuous.


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

DARN IT! o|

I've ordered literally hundreds of dollars worth of items from Amazon Japan, mostly CDs and DVDs. I was so hoping I could preorder the A1000... but I could not. :-(









Can't say I'm surprised. This has happened several times in the past when attempting to order non-music items. Oh well. I shall wait for Chino! Or Seiya! Or eBay! ;-)


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

FYI just saw the watch listed on the bay for preorder

Casio G-Shock Sky Cockpit TOUGH MOVEMENT MULTI BAND6 GW-A1000D-1AJF from JAPAN | eBay


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Japanese Amazon was set to these models are not shipped overseas.
Did not notice. Sorry.





















GW-A1000RAF-1AJR (I can't wait)


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Kumazo, are you saying the RAF version won't be sold in Japan? Or that japanese stores will not ship them overseas? I've been in touch with two Japanese stores, and they are "unsure of availability".


----------



## AntonisCy (May 5, 2005)

there are a couple available for preorder on the bay from Japan


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

stockae92 said:


> Question: how is temperature useful for a pilot?
> 
> I would gladly trade 12 hr STW for the temperature reading


 Good point, a Caiso G-Shock Riserman has a barometer, temperature, and altimeter too. But, not for nothing, but the German bund watch band was designed for pilots because the temperature change in a cockpit can go from very high to very low.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

kumazo said:


> Japanese Amazon was set to these models are not shipped overseas.
> Did not notice. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 753158
> ...


Love that flight case. Definitely on the list.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been wanting a analog or ana-digi Caiso G-Shock for awhile now. I would probably get this watch is I had money to spend. I kind of like the new Casio G-Shock Triple G Resist technology system they put on it. Pretty cool. And, believe it or not. The temperature is a deal breaker for me. After owning the Casio G-Shock Riseman with a barometer, temperature, and altimeter. I would not mind having one of those three things in a watch.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Ordered.


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Yo go Chrisek!!! =)


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, Congrats Chris!!


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Chrisek said:


> Kumazo, are you saying the RAF version won't be sold in Japan? Or that japanese stores will not ship them overseas? I've been in touch with two Japanese stores, and they are "unsure of availability".


RAF model is limited edition.
Only in Japan and the UK, will be released 1,000 (each?) .
Lifting of the ban on specified reservation was 7/1 0:00,
JAPAN AMAZON was accepting pre-orders on 6/29.
Shipment to the outside of Japan are not performed.

Currently, a major Japanese retailer has discontinued all reservation (SOLD OUT)

Has started accepting reservations yesterday Casio official site mail order,
Ships outside of Japan does not do here.
http://www.e-casio.co.jp/shop/c/c101535/


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Dang. The more I see the RAF edition, the more I am tempted...

especially with it being a 'UK special'...we probably only get those once in a blue moon!
...With that pricetag and the fact that I just got a GW-4000D not long ago, this one is going to be tricky to justify to the missus >_<


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ordered my RAF. Whew! So the wait begins. . .


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Double post. Sorry. Just excited to share!


----------



## PinkUnicorn (Jul 2, 2012)

GhostBear said:


> I was refering to the branding being cheesy, not the Air Force - They're solid people.
> 
> Military branding on a wristwatch however? Come on, is it just me or is it a tad cringe worthy.


I'm not sure if it's cringe worthy or not, bit I do find it to be very strange for the RAF to be apparently endorsing a commercial product.
I'm a Brit, but don't live there anymore. Is the UK budget in such bad shape that the RAF has to start selling (or at least endorsing) merchandise to support itself?


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

PinkUnicorn said:


> I'm not sure if it's cringe worthy or not, bit I do find it to be very strange for the RAF to be apparently endorsing a commercial product.
> I'm a Brit, but don't live there anymore. Is the UK budget in such bad shape that the RAF has to start selling (or at least endorsing) merchandise to support itself?


It's no different to the RAFBF selling merchandise (cards, scale models, cuff links, ties etc) or holding air shows to support the cause. An additional revenue to ensure our skies stay protected.

If you don't like/agree with it, you should protest by not buying it. Which leaves one more for the rest of us.


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Hail to the GW-A1000. This one will be a special purchase as with everyone who got this BAD BOY on their hit list and who have pre-ordered it already =)


----------



## PinkUnicorn (Jul 2, 2012)

Rockwilder said:


> It's no different to the RAFBF selling merchandise (cards, scale models, cuff links, ties etc) or holding air shows to support the cause. An additional revenue to ensure our skies stay protected.
> 
> If you don't like/agree with it, you should protest by not buying it. Which leaves one more for the rest of us.


Actually, I think it's very different, but obviously our opinions differ.
I could also protest by writing a strongly worded letter to my MP. (I believe I still have one by proxy at very least).
Does the US military endorse any particular watches or other gear at all? I don't recall seeing that...


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

You mean like Blue Angels stuff and Thunderbirds stuff or like actually helping make movies that promote enlistment like the recent Navy one shot off of Hawaii? Or do you mean actually being main people in the movie like Act of Valor?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just meant to say "yes" US military is involved in commercializing stuff. 
I'm actually happy to see RAF involved in this, and looking forward to the watch. No offense meant.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

what about the *GW-A1000-1AJF* the simple model? will it be selled in eu? and any idea if Casio make any cheap edition of these watches?

i want the simple model.if really love it


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

these are up on ebay for pre-order.... just preordered the RAF version for just a tad over $800, pretty much retail price. Some are already as high as 1100. This watch could be in the $1500 price range easily considering how limited it is.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

PinkUnicorn said:


> Actually, I think it's very different, but obviously our opinions differ.
> I could also protest by writing a strongly worded letter to my MP. (I believe I still have one by proxy at very least).
> Does the US military endorse any particular watches or other gear at all? I don't recall seeing that...


Unless you have a document saying that the RAF endorses this sweet timepiece, I think you can chill on your premise that_ its _actually an endorsement that they are receiving benefit from CASIO for the sale of...

Can't you just dig how cool this watch is instead of bringin these negative waves about who's gettin their pockets greased !


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's hoping The Watch Hut make another price goof and we can get one of the metal versions for £100 

And regarding the RAF endorsement:







This guy looks pretty legit. His name is Nathan Jones


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

@G Shock for the underlying question: all 3 versions of the GW-A1000 will be available in the EU. Not due until late July or August.


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

@Geek I think the watch hut already has a grudge against us for the gw-4000s but to be honest I would be impressed if they stock the RAF version at all 

I think the end of July would be a good time to pay a visit to Casio in Covent garden


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

Chrisek said:


> @G Shock for the underlying question: all 3 versions of the GW-A1000 will be available in the EU. Not due until late July or August.


Thanks man.i am waiting for.for sure september i will see it in the stores?


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

derogatory : u call us greece not H E L L A S.why? i don't want to open this issue.ok?


----------



## stergios (Feb 11, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger on a pre-order...
Now the waiting game beggins...


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Stergios: i feel you.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

G Shock said:


> derogatory : u call us greece not H E L L A S.why? i don't want to open this issue.ok?


I think I do not know a greek person who was offended by calling him a Greek instead of an Hellas, or a Finnish person that I do not call a Suomi or a Swedish person I forget to call a Serviger. I don't feel offended if someone calls me Dutch instead of Nederlander. Fact is the term you used is not the usual naming, but an offending and denigrating term.

Maybe you forgot we have members from all over the world on WUS. Maybe you forgot to read Guideline #2 of the WatchUSeek forums:

*2.* Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language. 

Kind regards,

Sjors


----------



## niuniu (Aug 29, 2009)

Sjors said:


> I think I do not know a greek person who was offended by calling him a Greek instead of an Hellas, or a Finnish person that I do not call a Suomi or a Swedish person I forget to call a Serviger. I don't feel offended if someone calls me Dutch instead of Nederlander. Fact is the term you used is not the usual naming, but an offending and denigrating term.
> 
> Maybe you forgot we have members from all over the world on WUS. Maybe you forgot to read Guideline #2 of the WatchUSeek forums:
> 
> ...


Completely agreed with Sjors. I play with a large Greek community in online games, and they refer to each other as Greek. Never once in several years has anyone ever considered it offensive in any capacity. Complete non-issue and has no room on the G Shock forums.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

In stock at watchshop.com. A friend I know in the UK verified with a call earlier today and they had 21 pcs. on hand.

They don't ship to the US though (UK and EU only), and I'm already in on an ebay pre-pay. At PayPal exchange rates the price works out to $800 USD shipped to the UK.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

LEDZeppelin said:


> In stock at watchshop.com. A friend I know in the UK verified with a call earlier today and they had 21 pcs. on hand.
> 
> They don't ship to the US though (UK and EU only), and I'm already in on an ebay pre-pay. At PayPal exchange rates the price works out to $800 USD shipped to the UK.


OK, that's just weird. I was in direct contact with them a few weeks ago and they told me they weren't getting any/Casio store only release. Maybe because I told them I am in the US? Seriously, they won't ship that the US? I wonder why?


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

I already pre ordered on eBay, but I'm sure u can convince these guys to ship to the US!


----------



## MarkB (Dec 5, 2007)

Had a good think for two days. Like the normal version for having red in the dial and being cheaper, also like the white lettering around the dial for G-Shock and protection.
Also like the RAF version for being tone down.
Just ordered the RAF version.

Must resist..


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I'm a bit lost: what exactly will be the differences between the RAF version and the regular versions?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

LUW said:


> I'm a bit lost: what exactly will be the differences between the RAF version and the regular versions?


The hands are different (arrow shaped for RAF and longer, and blade shaped for the standard). Also, the standard has silver toned metal bits and red accents, and the RAF has blacked out metal bits and is all black (no red). Also, the keeper on the RAF is special (logo and carbon fiber)

Personally, I like the standard a little better, but they both look nice.


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

@LUW:

Aside from the stealthed out G Shock letters on the bezel, the removal of the red accents, the RAF logo on the keeper; I hear apparently the RAF version is generally more 'greyed out' on the resin and crystal to reduce reflections... a 'stealth' version!

But I don't think we can confirm this until we have a regular and RAF model side by side...

Edit: As Kung Fusion says, the hands on the regular version are just blades, but the ones on the bracelet version looks the same as the RAF version...?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Well, since the differences are just minute details, with the (probable) huge price hike from the regular to the RAF version, I guess it's the regular version I will like best ;-).


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

"Regular" version (GW-A1000-1AJF)








"RAF" version (GW-A1000RAF-1AER)


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

*A Gizmodo article on the RAF version:

G-Shock's £500 RAF Watch Lacks Shiny Hardware to Avoid Being Spotted by Enemies | Gizmodo UK

And some watch-tanaka watchporn:*


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. The standard version is stunning. Love the smart access. Using the 'crown' to set the timer is sweet, and I'm guessing the timer and stopwatch are 24hr using the dial at 12 o'clock. Flyback chrono is also pretty sweet!


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

don't forget the RAF version is limited to 2000pc worldwide. Those will be gone before you know and it demand a huge price in no time...whereas the normal versions will always be available and not go up in value.


----------



## AntonisCy (May 5, 2005)

since there is a Japanese and European version will that be 1000 each?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

WallaceD said:


> "Regular" version (GW-A1000-1AJF)
> View attachment 758135


DEFINITIVELY I _need_ the regular version :-!!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the regular version is the better looking piece.


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> I think the regular version is the better looking piece.


Agreed.
I was very close to buying the RAF model this weekend but pulled out as I just prefer the looks of the 'vanilla' model and no doubt it will be quite a bit cheaper to buy.
I don't care that it's not a LE model.
Got a few more weeks to wait before it comes out though.


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

stevenbgs1100 said:


> Agreed.
> I was very close to buying the RAF model this weekend but pulled out as I just prefer the looks of the 'vanilla' model and no doubt it will be quite a bit cheaper to buy.
> I don't care that it's not a LE model.
> Got a few more weeks to wait before it comes out though.


Where is it for sale? I'm tempted to either sell one of my 3000/4000s for one of these. Mainly because both of the watches I already have are essentially the same thing but with different looks. I really like the independent motors for each hand and the addition of a timer is great.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Are these fitted with rubber or resin straps??


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

rogerlike said:


> Wow. The standard version is stunning. Love the smart access. Using the 'crown' to set the timer is sweet, and I'm guessing the timer and stopwatch are 24hr using the dial at 12 o'clock. Flyback chrono is also pretty sweet!


Oh, came across this on mygshock.com...

Stopwatch:
Measuring 1/20 second, a total of 120 minutes, with a flyback

Timer:
1 minute, set up: 60 minutes set unit, measured in seconds

Is Casio kidding me? Why no 24hr?



STEELINOX said:


> Are these fitted with rubber or resin straps??


GW-A1000D is on an IP bracelet, the other two are on resin​


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

GrafiXpressions said:


> don't forget the RAF version is limited to 2000pc worldwide. Those will be gone before you know and it demand a huge price in no time...whereas the normal versions will always be available and not go up in value.


Price will definitely drop on the normal version. I agree there is no need to rush out and get it now. As for the RAF, it is priced high to begin with, so I doubt it will increase that much. 2000 pieces is not that rare. Now, if it was 200...


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

rogerlike said:


> Oh, came across this on mygshock.com...
> 
> Stopwatch:
> Measuring 1/20 second, a total of 120 minutes, with a flyback
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

rogerlike said:


> Oh, came across this on mygshock.com...
> 
> Stopwatch:
> Measuring 1/20 second, a total of 120 minutes, with a flyback
> ...


i agree, but I also think that a chrono subdial would make it look too cluttered. Or, they could fit a fourth hand for the hours


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah...I also think they sacrificed the 24 hour timer in favour of a less cluttered dial...but a fourth hand? maybe it would be a bit confusing 

I wonder if the IP bracelet from the 4000 series fits the A1000? the resin parts look kinda similar too...?


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Sengyoku said:


> I wonder if the IP bracelet from the 4000 series fits the A1000? the resin parts look kinda similar too...?


My thoughts exactly. I want to get an IP bracelet for my RAF; I think it will be a good look.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just a heads up for USA members: the non-RAF had a "ship to" date to Macy's of 6/25. Both resin and bracelet.


----------



## Jordan_A (Apr 18, 2012)

I reallllly want this watch, growing up within the RAF it would be a great watch to add to my collection and would impress my dad!
I can only find them on ebay from Japan, why cant I get one in Britain, where the RAF is?!?!


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

Jordan_A said:


> I can only find them on ebay from Japan, why cant I get one in Britain, where the RAF is?!?!


You can Casio Covent Garden on sale Saturday if they have any left


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sgt10p said:


> You can Casio Covent Garden on sale Saturday if they have any left


If they get them in on time.
WatchShop will be getting some in as well. Should be anytime from this weekend onwards.
If anyone is interested I am in negotiations with the Operations Manager at WatchShop through the G-Shockzone forum.
I'm arranging a discount for UK G-Shock forum members of anywhere from 5 - 7.5%.


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

I have been wanting this watch since it was first announced, I was in the process of purchasing it from watchshop when they went out of stock. Is there any news on when they are gonna be back in stock? I have my card in my hand waiting! Haha. Also got a GW-3500 on wrist clutching for dear life at the thought of being on fleebay when the sale is complete...


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

evergoodstudios said:


> I have been wanting this watch since it was first announced, I was in the process of purchasing it from watchshop when they went out of stock. Is there any news on when they are gonna be back in stock? I have my card in my hand waiting! Haha. Also got a GW-3500 on wrist clutching for dear life at the thought of being on fleebay when the sale is complete...


Anytime from now onwards.
They sold their previous RAF stock within a few days.
Hopefully their next delivery will consist of some of the 3 variations as I only want the 'Vanilla' model as I prefer the looks....and I too have my card at hand waiting.

I bought myself a GA-100-1A1ER to keep me going until then. :-!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Chrisek said:


> Just a heads up for USA members: the non-RAF had a "ship to" date to Macy's of 6/25. Both resin and bracelet.


Are they really going to release these in the US? I can't find any mention of anyone selling them here. So I ordered one from Japan.


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

jacksonian said:


> Are they really going to release these in the US? I can't find any mention of anyone selling them here. So I ordered one from Japan.


The NON RAF version is set for worldwide release the end of July, it was just released in Japan earlier.


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I think Casio would be silly not to release internationally and expand this aviator line. It's a clear evolutionary step in the right direction in terms of features and functionality, it looks fantastic and it is the most advanced analogue G shock to date - and I am guessing they will at the very least give the vanilla A1000 and A1000D international release in the coming months, so I don't think you need to panic buy from Japan.

Unless of course you really want an RAF version of course


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Ah and to think I'll ride about 20mins away from Covent Garden on my way home today. I could stop, go in, try one on and video the experience but that would be just wrong of me. 

I bet a certain member is wishing he hadn't pre-ordered from Japan right about now...............

I'll savour everyone's jealousy because I doubt this situation will happen again.

#evillaugh


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Man you are evil! I vote you stop by and try it on. It would be nice for "first impression" vs a 3000.


----------



## ko28 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone knows when these killer pieces are hitting the US by any chance?TIA


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

GeekAndProud said:


> The NON RAF version is set for worldwide release the end of July, it was just released in Japan earlier.


...


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

RAF models are NOT hitting US shores... order one from ebay before they are sold out for good!


----------



## AntonisCy (May 5, 2005)




----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

^ does this mean they are out in Japan now!??? can't wait for mine to ship!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering if tanaka gets an early peak at watches because of the quality of their videos and worldwide eyeballs the generate.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

rogerlike said:


> Oh, came across this on mygshock.com...
> 
> Stopwatch:
> Measuring 1/20 second, a total of 120 minutes, with a flyback
> ...


Agreed, this is what almost kills it for me. A 12hr counter (or 24) would be so much more useful. Having said that, it is such a badass watch in other respects that I still might not be dissuaded...


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

GrafiXpressions said:


> ^ does this mean they are out in Japan now!??? can't wait for mine to ship!


They are out in Japan.

I know because mine has shipped. :-d

Edit: and Seiya has them for sale now!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

What??? Sweet!


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

AHHHH! I'll be waiting for my shipping confirmation as well then! great news!


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

WOOT WOOT! Literally as soon as I posted my last message I got an email saying it was being shipped! now the wait begins!


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

GrafiXpressions said:


> WOOT WOOT! Literally as soon as I posted my last message I got an email saying it was being shipped! now the wait begins!


Where did you order it?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine ships tomorrow! Sweeeeeetness


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just ordered the GW-A1000-1AJF from Seiya. What am I thinking lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen the blue accented model for sale yet? I've searched the web and found only the red accent version and the RAF version. Maybe the blue has yet to come out?

It's shown in the first post of this thread (you have to scroll down a bit): https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/upcoming-g-shock-catalog-leaked-723844.html

_*EDIT: Ok, I'm seeing it on the Bay now. It sounds like it's not out yet; the release date is August 31.*_


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

GeekAndProud said:


> The NON RAF version is set for worldwide release the end of July, it was just released in Japan earlier.


Is that the blue A1000 version that is coming out in your sig? I love it.


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

PeterGibbons said:


> Is that the blue A1000 version that is coming out in your sig? I love it.


Nope, that's the blue version of the 3000 series, GW-3000BD.


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

Watch_Junky said:


> Just ordered the GW-A1000-1AJF from Seiya. What am I thinking lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, haha.


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

GeekAndProud said:


> Nope, that's the blue version of the 3000 series, GW-3000BD.


Thanks, I think you may have just helped me to finish filling my first Pelican case b-)

edit- what do you think about the 3000BD-1A vs the JF flavor of the same watch?

I was thinking about getting another A1000 in blue, but I don't like that there is no blue besides the lettering. The 3000BD seems to be the best looking in blue IMO.


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing the same to the UK. How much do you recon will be charged on tax/import fees?


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

Seiya now is out of stock - oh well looks like my dreams are shattered!


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought of ordering it tomorrow... At least I just got a Maharishi...


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know usually what the turn around time is for shipment once order is confirmed from Seiya? It's my first time ordering from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xLucky (Apr 25, 2012)

Is anywhere else taking orders? I was about to put one in at Seiya and they sold out


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

evergoodstudios said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same to the UK. How much do you recon will be charged on tax/import fees?


Calculate your import duty in a few quick steps for free | DutyCalculator If the prices is marked as £500 you will have to pay HUGE import fees. I had to pay £30 on a watch that was marked as $200.


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I feared that would be the case. I guess I'll have to wait until either watchshop get an RAF model in or wait for general UK release for the 'vanilla' version. To be honest I think I'll be better off with the normal version as I'll be wearing it everyday cause it's such a nice watch.


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

xLucky said:


> Is anywhere else taking orders? I was about to put one in at Seiya and they sold out


I think Amy at www.shoppinginjapan.net still has a few. Super nice folks to deal with.

Edit-

Yup, they do.

http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gw-a1000raf-1ajr


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

My GW-A1000RAF-1JR arrived this morning from Japan and it`s everything we all hoped it would be b-) I served with the British military for over 18 years, 6 of them alongside the RAF so for me this watch is one of the most important releases in many a year...

Watch Tanaka`s take on the RAF

Q-6


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

^ better get on ebay...they have a few left, many for 1k +, ouch!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Is anyone planning on getting the bracelet version (GW-A1000D)? I've yet to have a G-Shock with a black bracelet (are they pvd coated?), and I'm just wondering what the quality will be like. But if the bracelet is high quality I think this is the version I might consider. My preference would be a GW-A1000A (blue accents) with the bracelet, but I haven't seen this configuration yet, only with the resin band. The GW-A1000D (bracelet version) is also currently commanding about $150-200 premium over the non-bracelet version (GW-A1000). I also don't care for the color accents of the GW-A1000D as much as the GW-A1000, as the bracelet version has less red. But, I'm just rambling now...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GW-A1000-1AJF, GW-A1000D-1AJF, GW-A1000RAF-1AJR, GW-A1000A-1AJF


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone get their tracking from Seiya san yet? Mine should be in Chicago by now


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine shows to be in Chicago as of yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

Watch_Junky said:


> Mine shows to be in Chicago as of yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm sure ours are in the same shipment. I'm in Houston as well. Hopefully we get them today.


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

I just placed an order for a GW-A1000RAF-1AER - watchshop.com just got some more in stock a few hours ago.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

PeterGibbons said:


> Nice, I'm sure ours are in the same shipment. I'm in Houston as well. Hopefully we get them today.


Fingers crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

I still cannot get over the fact how ultra-(over)expensive the GW1000 (regular and raf) is compared to say a GW4000. Basically the only real difference is the Smart access 5-motor setup of the GW1000. Which to be honest *is* a big upgrade from the module used in the older GW versions...but man, the price difference is just too big imo.

Of course I'm just p-d off and jealous of all you guys...and not afraid to admit it ;-)


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Is anyone planning on getting the bracelet version (GW-A1000D)? I've yet to have a G-Shock with a black bracelet (are they pvd coated?), and I'm just wondering what the quality will be like. But if the bracelet is high quality I think this is the version I might consider. My preference would be a GW-A1000A (blue accents) with the bracelet, but I haven't seen this configuration yet, only with the resin band. The GW-A1000D (bracelet version) is also currently commanding about $150-200 premium over the non-bracelet version (GW-A1000). I also don't care for the color accents of the GW-A1000D as much as the GW-A1000, as the bracelet version has less red. But, I'm just rambling now...


I totally want the GW-A1000D over the non-bracelet one. My PWR-1300YTJ has a titanium PVD and it feels great and is very comfortable. I've had it for about 3 years now and the coating is wearing off in some small spots from mostly desk diving. I do use it as my beater watch so there are some scratches and although I try to avoid deliberately abusing it, but couldn't avoid contact with pavement once (I'm the first aid attendant at my work place). Underneath the black coating the titanium shows grey so it's not noticeable unless you pick it up in your hand.

I think the A1000D has a stainless steel bracelet? I'm not sure how the silver would look when the black coating wears off. I don't sell my watches, so keeping them in pristine condition is not a concern for me. Besides, I think it gives the watch character .


----------



## PeterGibbons (Jul 25, 2012)

Watch_Junky said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, mine came in.... with a scratched crystal 

You guys check your watches well. Not sure at this point what to do. I sent the photos to Seiya san so we will see.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-raf-just-came-scratched-crystal-wwwusd-729861.html


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

PeterGibbons said:


> Well, mine came in.... with a scratched crystal
> 
> You guys check your watches well. Not sure at this point what to do. I sent the photos to Seiya san so we will see.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-raf-just-came-scratched-crystal-wwwusd-729861.html


Depends on your pov, but I would definately return the watch...the scratch would drive me bonkers!


----------



## AgentZigZag (Jan 8, 2012)

For any Londoners out there, G-Shock East have a few in stock, as in the RAF model. I will be picking mine up next week!


----------



## GeekAndProud (Oct 31, 2011)

daffie said:


> I still cannot get over the fact how ultra-(over)expensive the GW1000 (regular and raf) is compared to say a GW4000. Basically the only real difference is the Smart access 5-motor setup of the GW1000. Which to be honest *is* a big upgrade from the module used in the older GW versions...but man, the price difference is just too big imo.
> 
> Of course I'm just p-d off and jealous of all you guys...and not afraid to admit it ;-)


The A1000 series is basically a mixture of G-Shock and Edifice, most of the premium Edifice line are equally as expensive. The standard 4 button setup is alot easier to manufacture than having to manufacture a complex crown, as far as I'm aware the only other 5 motor Casio's with a crown are the Protrek Manasulu and the Edifice A1000DB which are nearly twice the cost of most Edifices.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GeekAndProud said:


> The A1000 series is basically a mixture of G-Shock and Edifice, most of the premium Edifice line are equally as expensive. The standard 4 button setup is alot easier to manufacture than having to manufacture a complex crown, as far as I'm aware the only other 5 motor Casio's with a crown are the Protrek Manasulu and the Edifice A1000DB which are nearly twice the cost of most Edifices.


The "Smart Access" makes the A1000 far more intuitive than the four button layout of the 3000 & 4000, on top of this you really have to see one first hand to see what the result of the five motor arrangement is, the movement of the hands mode to mode can be mesmerising. All the guy`s into Casio`s here have been completely blown away by the A1000RAF-1AJR, I absolutely agree the A1000`s are expensive, then again they are also the very best analogue G-Shock todate...

Q-6


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

That one of the nicest watches I have ever seen, GShock or not. The smart crown thingie is brilliant.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just updating. Picked mine up today (finally!). Obligatory wrist shot (proof):








And happily, it sync'd in Japan before shipping so i only had to adjust time zone.


----------



## Deron (May 1, 2007)

I've loved this watch since I first heard about it...but the price is too much...

I got my Mr-G from Seiya for $900 back in 2007 and this despite being gorgeous is nowhere near as bullet proof.

Interestingly enough with exchange rate at the time it actually worked at cheaper at £461...

Bonkers.


----------



## goldrake (Jul 2, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Just updating. Picked mine up today (finally!). Obligatory wrist shot (proof):
> View attachment 786066
> 
> 
> And happily, it sync'd in Japan before shipping so i only had to adjust time zone.


Congratulations on your new watch, Chrisek!!

Awaiting review comparing this one to your GW-4000!


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

I don't know if this is posted elsewhere, but the announcement of the GW-A1000 showed up on the Casio USA site a couple of days ago: News - CASIO

I hope Casios are included in the next Macy's Friends and Family sale...


----------



## AgentZigZag (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## isezumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratz x2!!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats and happy b-day! :-!


----------



## DWlimited (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wondering, where can i get this RAF now??? Most online stores have sold out...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

DWlimited said:


> Just wondering, where can i get this RAF now??? Most online stores have sold out...


I know where. PM sent.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidj said:


> I know where. PM sent.


kiwidj I want to know as well, can you send me a PM too please?:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> kiwidj I want to know as well, can you send me a PM too please?:-!


PM sent.


----------



## aaahua (Dec 4, 2011)

I would love to gt hold of the raf watch too. Can you PM me?


----------



## gshockers (Jun 1, 2013)

I missed the RAF boat. So instead I get the GW-A1030. The RAF is the very first collaboration for the A1000 series while the GW-A1030 is the very first limited edition for the A1000 series. Better get that too before it sells out! I even know someone who's buying up a 5pcs of the GW-A1030 for investment!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

They are couple of RAF's on eBay. May be you can negotiate the price with the sellers.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Am sure I saw a new one for sale in Bentalls Kingston on Saturday. (Hope I am allowed to name a shop in here, if not please delete).


----------



## peyman (Sep 14, 2012)

there is on on ebay now for sale


----------



## iMilan (Mar 3, 2014)

Bit too expensive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

